# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  подоходный налог

## Гасаналиев

после выхода из дикретного отпуска программа  подоходный налог не удерживает. Прошу помочь.

----------

